# 2007 Look 585 in Team White



## estebanjs (Jul 22, 2006)

*2007 Look 585*

2007 Look 585


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Have you thought about a zero set back seatpost?


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

Beautiful bike and great specs! :thumbsup: 

I shouldn't have looked at this though, makes me wonder if I made the right decision to go with the 585 Ultra!


----------



## estebanjs (Jul 22, 2006)

ok- Ritchey


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Very nice. My O6, I ride with a no setback seat post. If you are interested, check out below for the Carbon Concepts one. I have one in regular cf, not white like this url shows. I was riding Thompsons because I like the adjustment system. Found these and got one which seems to be working just fine and not too expensive. Fairly light and the White carbon (What the heck is "White Carbon") might look good on your white frame.

BTW, I, too, use a Ritchie alloy stem. I like the way you chose a matching angle to your top tube..
Don Hanson

http://www.cadencecycle.com/pd_carbon_concepts_zero.cfm


----------



## estebanjs (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

That is so nice. Looks like mine. 

What size is that?


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

*haz a tcr*

you won't regret your going for the ultra. the gloss black is stunning.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

oh, and by the way, this bike looks great too...


----------



## estebanjs (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

